# Geese in Moorhead



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I stopped by the Moorhead ponds on my way home from the lake and watched the geese for awhile. There are so many geese over there it is unbelievable. In the little time that I was there I also saw 3 geese with leg bands. Two were a pair with three goslings and the other was paired up with four goslings. Where are these birds getting banded?

I also saw one pair with about 50 goslings all about the same size. Obviously they did not hatch out all of them. Do the other geese nest and then give up parental rights and let one pair handle all of the duties or what?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GG,There is a banding group out of Fergus that most likely banded them.Canadas form brood groups,I cant remember the term, a week or so after they hatch.My mother has friends that own land just north of the city limits I can hunt and am looking forward to it after you mentioned bands.If you are interested next fall,let me know. Dean


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's a pick of one I took last year at that spot:










I doubt they are banded there in Moorhead but I guess you never know. We shoot a ton of those birds so HOPEFULLY one of them will be kind enough to grace our spread.  Than we'll know where they're from. :wink:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I have always been told that the nonbreeders will go north to molt. We have 100's of them around the cabin right now that haven't been here all spring. They usually always show up around Memorial day and are mostly gone by the next weekend.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

A few years ago when I still bought Minnesota Licences. We hunted over in Moorhead quite a bit. My buddy shot a banded honker and it was banded in Wisconsin a few years before. Kind of a weird direction to fly. It was during the regular season so I am not sure if it took up residents all year or was a bird that migrated in.


----------

